# Heavy Metal Music.



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

As in leisure music not like Church worship music. I am a Christian of only a few days, and before this I was/am a avid Metal head (listens to Metal) I listened to allot of Secular Metal but also a fairly decent amount of what you would call "Christian" Metal (EX: Eternal Decision) that have Christian Lyrics such as.
The day of atonement has come and gone.
Christ sacrifice sufficient for all.
The only son of my God above is my scapegoat.
His love for us it overflows.

Overflow, God fills me

When I was in a pit, God lift me up.
When I'm least deserving, He shows his love.
Jesus took my place on the cross.
He came looking for me when I was lost.

^Now those are lyrics to a Christian Thrash Metal band, my question is what do YOU guys have to say about this music I listen to? and What most importantly does the Bible have to say about this?


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2009)

INsearch said:


> I am a Christian of only a few days...


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 25, 2009)

INsearch said:


> As in leisure music not like Church worship music. I am a Christian of only a few days, and before this I was/am a avid Metal head (listens to Metal) I listened to allot of Secular Metal but also a fairly decent amount of what you would call "Christian" Metal (EX: Eternal Decision) that have Christian Lyrics such as.
> The day of atonement has come and gone.
> Christ sacrifice sufficient for all.
> The only son of my God above is my scapegoat.
> ...



I am filled with joy that you have come to Christ, my friend!

As far as "What the Bible has to say about it", it is silent; music preference is not addressed in scripture. Just "do everything as unto the Lord".

For myself, I like all kinds of Christian music, from hymns, to Christian metal. I think each style of music has it's own aspect of God that it portrays best. For Christian metal, I think it does a great job of expressing God's Holiness, and uncompromising attitude towards evil: it expresses His power, and might...

That's just my opinion, though; as I said, scripture is silent.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 25, 2009)

The only caution I would use is that the attitude of the heart is core to issue here. If music causes bitterness and anger to rise I would be careful. Remember Pride is what the LORD abhors.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 25, 2009)

i was really into hardcore and punk when i got saved... now the deeper i dive in the word of God the less i even care about music at all, not as far as being sinful but as far as importance. 

point is that i think heavy metal is okay outside of the church


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The only caution I would use is that the attitude of the heart is core to issue here. If music causes bitterness and anger to rise I would be careful. Remember Pride is what the LORD abhors.



This would be the case of some of my secular music I listen to (for example the band Disturbed) they use lots of swears and it always makes me... depressed feeling.

I kinda plan on dropping the secular music all together and staying with the Christian stuff.


----------



## Theognome (May 25, 2009)

If you rock as unto the Lord, then rock on!

Theognome


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2009)

[KJV]1 Samuel 16:14-23[/KJV]

[KJV]2 Kings 3:13-15[/KJV]

I think you should consider these texts in coming to a decision. They make it clear that instrumental music, regardless of words, can have an impact, a powerful impact, upon the human personality. Now in both cases referenced above that impact was beneficial; but if music can help, it can also harm. And so the question that you have to answer in your own conscience is, "what impact does this music have upon me?" Does it help you to enter into a suitable frame for your responsibilities and duties? Or does it bring you to an unhelpful frame of mind - whether that be nostalgic, or irritated, or whatever?


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

py3ak said:


> [KJV]1 Samuel 16:14-23[/KJV]
> 
> [KJV]2 Kings 3:13-15[/KJV]
> 
> I think you should consider these texts in coming to a decision. They make it clear that instrumental music, regardless of words, can have an impact, a powerful impact, upon the human personality. Now in both cases referenced above that impact was beneficial; but if music can help, it can also harm. And so the question that you have to answer in your own conscience is, "what impact does this music have upon me?" Does it help you to enter into a suitable frame for your responsibilities and duties? Or does it bring you to an unhelpful frame of mind - whether that be nostalgic, or irritated, or whatever?



I will make sure to think this threw.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 25, 2009)

My objection I raised to a neighbor and his son who had a "Christian" metal band was to the drift of:

a) How is blasting it through the whole neighborhood _glorifying God?_

b) How is laying on the ground, thrashing about and screaming so loud you couldn't understand the lyrics because of distortion _giving glory to God_?

Avoiding these extremes would keep it in the confines of preference.


1 Corinthians 10:31 (New International Version)

31So whether you eat or drink or whatever you do, do it all for the glory of God.


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 25, 2009)

py3ak said:


> [KJV]1 Samuel 16:14-23[/KJV]
> 
> [KJV]2 Kings 3:13-15[/KJV]
> 
> I think you should consider these texts in coming to a decision. They make it clear that instrumental music, regardless of words, can have an impact, a powerful impact, upon the human personality. Now in both cases referenced above that impact was beneficial; but if music can help, it can also harm. And so the question that you have to answer in your own conscience is, "what impact does this music have upon me?" Does it help you to enter into a suitable frame for your responsibilities and duties? Or does it bring you to an unhelpful frame of mind - whether that be nostalgic, or irritated, or whatever?



You have to be careful here. There is not necessarily anything wrong with music that fires you up, and makes you angry. It just depends on the kind of anger...

For instance, if it is a song about, say, abortion, or talking about Satan as the enemy, I can understand where music could evoke a proper kind of anger, and this would be appropriate.

-----Added 5/25/2009 at 12:24:42 EST-----



Rich Koster said:


> a) How is blasting it through the whole neighborhood _glorifying God?_



I would disagree with this one. Barring complaints by the neighbors, a well written song could communicate the gospel to someone, and could actually bring someone to the Lord!


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2009)

Damon, you'll notice I didn't use the word anger: I used the word frustrated.

On blasting it through the neighborhood, [KJV]Proverbs 27:14[/KJV] teaches us that consideration is a Christian virtue.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 25, 2009)

Damon Rambo said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > [KJV]1 Samuel 16:14-23[/KJV]
> ...





The neighbors were all complaining for about 2 years. Nothing was done after requests to turn it down. Finally a noise ordinance was quoted to them by the police and they shut down. Also, how can it communicate the Gospel to people if they can't understand the lyrics due to intentionally distorted voices and overdriven amplification?


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



Actually you would be surprised. In the Metal scene people that listen to this kinda music either have developed the ability to understand it (after listening allot) or usually look up the lyrics. Plus who says it has to be done to save people? what about just done to glorify God doing what they are best at? (which I assume is some sort of Christian Death metal band.)


----------



## Rich Koster (May 25, 2009)

Since we are image bearers of God, as Christians, it would probably be wise to not intentionally distort ourselves any more than sin already has.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

But is it wrong/ sinful to sing and praise the Lord the way your neighbors where doing?

I of course understand that we should not do anything that will put a stumbling block for any other brothers or sisters in Christ so if this kind of Music is a stumbling block for you (upsets you and all) Then yes I see a big problem with them playing it near you or around you.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 25, 2009)

INsearch said:


> But is it wrong/ sinful to sing and praise the Lord the way your neighbors where doing?



The way _they_ were doing it was wrong. Their attitude was to push the threshold of what they could get away with (to please themselves) rather than seek out what is pleasing to God. The boy had/has a rebellious streak in him.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> INsearch said:
> 
> 
> > But is it wrong/ sinful to sing and praise the Lord the way your neighbors where doing?
> ...


Understandable.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

Some more verses to consider be they in regard to heavy metal or anything else in life:

8 Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is commendable, if there is any excellence, if there is anything worthy of praise, think about these things. 9 What you have learned and received and heard and seen in me—practice these things, and the God of peace will be with you. (Phil.4:8-9, ESV)


----------



## Confessor (May 25, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> My objection I raised to a neighbor and his son who had a "Christian" metal band was to the drift of:
> 
> a) How is blasting it through the whole neighborhood _glorifying God?_
> 
> ...



How is watching the NBA conference finals glorifying to God?

Metal can still be listened to for recreation.



As for me, I love my metal music. I do listen to a good deal of non-Christian bands, but with a few parameters regarding the song titles and lyrics. (I make it "Untitled" in my iTunes if the title is God-dishonoring, and I delete it if I can understand God-dishonoring lyrics in the songs.) And, of course, the few times that metal gives me a sinful demeanor, I forbid myself from listening to it; but that's rare.

-----Added 5/25/2009 at 01:57:55 EST-----



INsearch said:


> I am a Christian of only a few days, and before this I was/am a avid Metal head



We need to talk.


----------



## wturri78 (May 25, 2009)

INsearch said:


> As in leisure music not like Church worship music. I am a Christian of only a few days, and before this I was/am a avid Metal head (listens to Metal) I listened to allot of Secular Metal but also a fairly decent amount of what you would call "Christian" Metal (EX: Eternal Decision) that have Christian Lyrics such as.
> The day of atonement has come and gone.
> Christ sacrifice sufficient for all.
> The only son of my God above is my scapegoat.
> ...




Not sure about the style of music, but I'm quite impressed that these "thrash meta" lyrics have more theological depth and truth than most "praise music" of the last 30 years...

Just my unsolicited


----------



## Devin (May 25, 2009)

The majority of music I listen to is metal/hardcore. I can't add much to what has already been said. Just continue to practice discernment and analyze the lyrics. Don't feel safe just because it's labeled Christian. I think it was James White who said that one of the dangerous places you can be is in a Christian bookstore. Your guard is down and much of what is printed under the Christian label simply isn't. Just keep your head on straight and find ways to use it to glorify God.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome replies guys! I honestly didn't expect to get these kind of answers!


----------



## py3ak (May 25, 2009)

I also second Donnie's suggestion heartily.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)

For me I can not listen to it, because eventhough there is such a thing as "christian" metal, it was not created for the purpose of glorifying God, but the opposit.
I have some friends who work with the effects of music, and they also tell me as mentioned above that the structure of the music is to get your blood pumping hard and to promote feelings in the range of rage and other such feelings.


----------



## steven-nemes (May 25, 2009)

I also love metal music, it's what I listen to the most. I agree that it is no way proper as worship music in the church or anything like that, but if you have a taste for such things, as I do, I find it pleasant to listen to and enjoy myself with.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 25, 2009)

Stryper really blesses me as I love metal music too but i didnt like the bad things it reminded me of before God saved me,but there are many wonderful bands that glorify God with thier message and do play skillfully to the Lord,They have a new album and tour this summer/fall and I would highly recommend them

I pray the Lord blesses you in your new walk with Him,such an exciting season of life-Good times!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=706YcyYSAKI]YouTube - STRYPER [ MORE THAN A MAN ] LIVE.[/ame]


----------



## Quickened (May 25, 2009)

As a guy who grew up listening to various thrash/hardcore/punk I couldnt really get into Christian metal. It just seems to be a gimmick to me. I see things like "Christian Death Metal" and i cringe at what an oxymoron that is.

To me when i see Christian Metal i see Christians still trying to hang on to something of the world and put a Christian label on it. 

Its like over the course of time people decided that the hymns of old didnt cut it. They wanted to make music to appease their worldly senses. People have a tendancy to take things and make try to make them appeal to the secular world as a form of sharing their faith.

Its just too gimmicky for me.

When i want to listen to Christian music I personally prefer those old hymns.
When i want to listen to secular music i stick with what i grew up with.

I dont really see blending the two actually working. Just my opinion


----------



## OPC'n (May 25, 2009)

Those are pretty good lyrics. When it comes to Christian music, I think that's the important part not whether it is heavy metal or clappy-happy music. Otherwise if you're speaking of secular music, I think all is ok as long as it's not singing of things which break God's commandments, or take His name in vain, swear, etc.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 25, 2009)

While there are a lot of people out there who combine "Christian" with "<insert genre here>" because they don't want to give up something of the world that they hold onto strongly, I believe that there are some out there who are doing good work in combining "Christian" with "<insert genre here>" for the glory of God.

For example, take the recent growth in Reformed rap. Brothers like Lecrae and Shai Linne have taken something that is often seen as worldly (rap) and, by the grace of God, used it as a medium to reach a lot of lost people.

I don't see why that couldn't apply to all forms of music.


----------



## INsearch (May 25, 2009)

WaywardNowHome said:


> Brothers like Lecrae



Lecrae is some amazingly Biblical rap! 

Lecrae - Send Me lyrics


----------

